# Do you know see us getting another C?



## The Phoenix (Jul 12, 2002)

Is there really anyone else out there besides Doleac?

I think we'll just go into the season as KT our starting Center.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

The pickings are definetly getting very thin....Clark is really all there is thats left,but keep in mind if this Seattle trade goes thru,the Sonics will have 4 centers and they do not want Potapenko....not that the Knicks would either.If you think that all we can get is a Doleac,then once again,I will say to you layden is an IDIOT.We never should have pulled off the Mcdyess trade and stuck with camby and drafted a wilcox or a wagner or even Nene.And do you think its a coincidence that Gm,s around the league were scared off by a wrist injury that Williams suffered in college??

I am a HUGE knick fan and am not negative,but Layden should really make the trade for Big Dog and Earvin Johnson..I dont love either,but I would have opted to rebuild the Knicks 2 years ago by keeping Ewing....So,lets play the hand we are dealt


----------



## knickman5000 (Jul 17, 2002)

i agree that the knicks should definetly make the trade for big dog and jhonson. there are no good centers left and jhonson maybe the best we can get plus robinson is one of the best sf in the nba.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 12, 2002)

LAyden is an idiot, but I still like the Dice trade. Even if James wanted the whole exception....i dont know why Laydne would have hessitated to over pay him. Did he think of that with Houston? It must be different when we're not bidding against ourselves!


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Jarron Collins is still available. Rather have him than Doleac. Doleac is not really a center IMO. He just sits on the perimeter and shoots jumpers and that is not what we need. We need Keon Clark or Jarron Collins.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *truth *
> The pickings are definetly getting very thin....Clark is really all there is thats left,but keep in mind if this Seattle trade goes thru,the Sonics will have 4 centers and they do not want Potapenko....not that the Knicks would either.If you think that all we can get is a Doleac,then once again,I will say to you layden is an IDIOT.We never should have pulled off the Mcdyess trade and stuck with camby and drafted a wilcox or a wagner or even Nene.And do you think its a coincidence that Gm,s around the league were scared off by a wrist injury that Williams suffered in college??
> 
> I am a HUGE knick fan and am not negative,but Layden should really make the trade for Big Dog and Earvin Johnson..I dont love either,but I would have opted to rebuild the Knicks 2 years ago by keeping Ewing....So,lets play the hand we are dealt


What is this Seattle trade you speak of I havent heard??


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I think its almost finalised Baker and williams for Kenny anderson,and potapenko


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Thanks Truth. SWEET I was worried we would get stuck with Vin Baker:uhoh: Glad Boston has that problem now:yes:


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*To the phoenix*

I like the Mcdyess trade only if the newly turned spendthrift (Layden)gets us a rebounding center and shakes up the lineup....I love spree but hes a 2 guard....If layden gets jarron Collins then I am ok with the trade,but I would like to see Spree as the 2 guard even if it meant shifting Houston to the point and going with the big backcourt,until Williams gets back


----------



## Dr. J (Jul 12, 2002)

*The Knicks should at least make some offers*

I would make some mid exemptions to Keon Clark or Nesterovic just to be a pain. If you made it for 5 years or so, there is a chance that either the Raptors or Minn would balk. Remember they are both over the cap.

Even if you signed them, I would still pull the trigger on the Spree deal for Johnson/Big Dog. Then they would have 2 legit centers, plus Thomas as backup to both center and McDyess. McDyess can play some small forward, so maybe for once, the Knicks would actually havea bigger lineup than someone else.

I don't want to sign an average pg to the exemption. We already have 3 mediocre ones. IS Jeff McGinniss that much better than Ward?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Doc,

I 100% agree with you...That is exactly what Layden should be doing....Of course it is Scott alyden we are talking about and he is dreaming about Miller which will never happen and wally who i do not want


----------

